
They Went Off the Grid. They Came Back to the Coronavirus - wglb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/opinion/coronavirus-news.html
======
blendo
Fun quote from the Grand Canyon river rafter: “Forgot to mention this, but my
river name is One Chain. If it’s at all appropriate to mention that, that
would be tight.”

